# testing profile



## Eleni_B (Nov 27, 2012)

Η πρόταση έχει ως εξής (με τον όρο να απαντάται συχνά στο κείμενο):

"The more you know about the recommended _testing profiles_, the better you can position a product from the portfolio to meet the individual needs of patients and their HCPs."

ή παρακάτω:

"As testing recommendations vary from clinic to clinic, find out which _testing profiles_ prevail in your accounts and tailor your message and offering to their needs and those of their patients."

προφίλ σύμφωνα με ΛΚΝ:

προφίλ το [profíl] Ο (άκλ.) : I1. η πλάγια όψη του προσώπου· κατατομή: Έχει ωραίο ~. || (ως επίρρ.): Tον φωτογράφισα ~ και ανφάς. ANT ανφάς. 2. (μτφ.) σύνολο των ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών της προσωπικότη τας ενός ατόμου ή των τάσεων μιας κατηγορίας ατόμων ή πραγμάτων· φυ σιογνωμία: Ο νέος πολιτικός προσπαθεί να δημιουργήσει ένα εκσυγχρονιστικό ~. Άνθρωπος με χαμηλό ~. Ποιο είναι το ψυχολογικό ~ του μέσου Έλληνα; Οικονομικοί δείκτες που μας επιτρέπουν να σχηματίσουμε το ~ της οικονομίας μας. II. (τεχν.) 1. διατομή. 2. επίμηκες μεταλλικό στοιχείο, ειδικής διατομής: ~ αλουμινίου.
[λόγ. < γαλλ. profil < ιταλ. profilo]

Το "προφίλ εξετάσεων" δεν με καλύπτει, αν και υπάρχουν 18 ολόκληρες γκουγκλιές...

Μιλάμε για διαβήτη, για φαρμακευτικό μάρκετινγκ και για τα διάφορα στάδια αυτής της προοδευτικής νόσου που χρήζουν διαφορετικής αντιμετώπισης ανάλογα τον ασθενή. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2012)

Άλλες 7 γκουγκλιές για "προφίλ δοκιμών", και η μία από αυτές σε ιατρικό κόντεξτ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Μήπως σε καλύπτουν τα προφίλ της έρευνας (που είναι και μπόλικα στο νέτι, ~650Κ λέει ο ψευτογκούγκλης);


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 27, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ. Εμένα το "προφίλ" μου φαινόταν περίεργο, όχι το "εξετάσεων"...
Σκεφτόμουν αντί για προφίλ να έβαζα "είδη εξετάσεων".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Εσύ βλέπεις βέβαια και τη συνολική χρήση, αλλά είναι τόσο πασπαρτού αυτή η (μτφ.) ερμηνεία του προφίλ: _2. (μτφ.) σύνολο των ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών της προσωπικότητας ενός ατόμου ή των τάσεων μιας κατηγορίας ατόμων ή πραγμάτων· φυσιογνωμία_...


----------



## VickyN (Nov 27, 2012)

Μου φαίνεται ότι η λέξη-κλειδί είναι το σύνολο που λέει και ο δρ. 
Το καθένα από αυτά τα προφίλ αναφέρεται σε ένα σύνολο-μια ομάδα εξετάσεων που γίνονται μαζί ώστε να προκύψει μια συνολική εικόνα, σωστά;
Οπότε, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, το κείμενο αναφέρεται σε μια "σειρά εξετάσεων" (αν δεν έχεις αλλου "battery of tests"), ή "ενιαία ομάδα εξετάσεων" http://www.ccs.gr/iatrikh/proionta/medilab/index.asp?page=3


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 27, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Μου φαίνεται ότι η λέξη-κλειδί είναι το σύνολο που λέει και ο δρ.
> Το καθένα από αυτά τα προφίλ αναφέρεται σε ένα σύνολο-μια ομάδα εξετάσεων που γίνονται μαζί ώστε να προκύψει μια συνολική εικόνα, σωστά;
> Οπότε, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, το κείμενο αναφέρεται σε μια "σειρά εξετάσεων" (αν δεν έχεις αλλου "battery of tests"), ή "ενιαία ομάδα εξετάσεων" http://www.ccs.gr/iatrikh/proionta/medilab/index.asp?page=3



Ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες Βίκυ και ταυτόχρονα διαβάζοντας πυρετωδώς περί διαβήτη τύπου 2, βρίσκω κι αυτές τις πληροφορίες που ίσως βοηθήσουν να καταλάβετε με τι έχω να κάνω:

Τακτική Αυτομέτρηση του Σακχάρου
Η τακτική αυτομέτρηση του σακχάρου, η οποία με τη βοήθεια των σύγχρονων μετρητών έχει πλέον καταστεί ιδιαίτερα εύκολη, είναι ιδιαιτέρως σημαντική για τον σωστή και σχολαστική ρύθμιση των τιμών του σακχάρου. Επιπλέον, οι τακτικές μετρήσεις του σακχάρου και η καταγραφή τους δίνουν στον θεράπων ιατρό την «γλυκαιμική εικόνα» του ασθενούς διευκολύνοντας τον στην εφαρμογή της κατάλληλης υγιεινοδιαιτητικής ή φαρμακευτικής παρέμβασης. Τρεις με τέσσερις μετρήσεις την εβδομάδα είναι συνήθως αρκετές για τα άτομα με διαβήτη τύπου 2 υπό αγωγή με αντιδιαβητικά δισκία. *Όσον αφορά τα άτομα με διαβήτη υπό αγωγή με ινσουλίνη, συνήθως απαιτούνται 2 με τρεις μετρήσεις ημερησίως. *Τέλος στον διαβήτη τύπου 1 και τον διαβήτη κύησης είναι απαραίτητες τουλάχιστον πέντε μετρήσεις ημερησίως.

Δηλαδή αυτό το testing profile έχει να κάνει με της ημερήσιες μετρήσεις των διαβητικών. Σας αρέσει το "προφίλ εξετάσεων"; Χάλια είναι, ε;

Θα μου γλίτωνε τόσο χρόνο αν υπήρχε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Αν του κολλήσεις ένα αρθράκι, (προφίλ των εξετάσεων) μήπως γλυκαίνει; (Ουπς, melitus είπαμε.)


----------



## cougr (Nov 27, 2012)

Επίσης: δέσμη (βιοχημικών/εργαστηριακών) εξετάσεων


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 27, 2012)

*Οι διάφορες όψεις ενός προφίλ*

Παιδιά το έστειλα τελικά, βάζοντας "προφίλ των εξετάσεων". 

Όμως αυτό το νήμα μου έδωσε την ιδέα να συγκεντρώσουμε κάποιες φράσεις με τη λέξη "προφίλ" που τόσο με ταλαιπώρησε. 

Για παράδειγμα:
απόρρητο προφίλ
προϊόντα με βελτιωμένο προφίλ
ιατρικό προφίλ

και σύγχρονες όπως:
φεϊσμπουκικό προφίλ

Τα παιδία παίζει!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Ελένη, η μπάλα είναι στα χέρια σου. :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Προφίλ αλουμινίου

Profiler


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 27, 2012)

διχασμένο προφίλ

προφίλ εταιρείας/ εταιρικό προφίλ

βιοφυσικό προφίλ εμβρύου = το βιοφυσικό προφίλ είναι μια μη επεμβατική μέθοδος η οποία εκτιμά την παρουσία η απουσία εμβρυϊκής υποξίας και τελικά την πιθανότητα του εμβρυϊκού θανάτου στην προγεννητική περίοδο. Όταν το βιοφυσικό προφίλ αναδεικνύει ένα έμβρυο σε κίνδυνο, είναι δυνατόν να ληφθούν τα κατάλληλα μέτρα προτού η προοδευτικά αυξανόμενη μεταβολική οξέωση οδηγήσει στον εμβρυϊκό θάνατο.


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2012)

προφίλ υποψηφίου
γαλλικό προφίλ (βλ. γαλλική μυτούλα)


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 27, 2012)

Καλέ το ξέρατε ότι κι οι γυψοσανίδες έχουν προφίλ; Αμ, πώς!

προφίλ γυψοσανίδας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Δεν έχουν *οι* γυψοσανίδες προφίλ· υπάρχουν προφίλ _ (τεχν.) 1. διατομή. 2. επίμηκες μεταλλικό στοιχείο, ειδικής διατομής: ~ αλουμινίου_ που υποδέχονται τις γυψοσανίδες.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 27, 2012)

προφίλ ελαστικού
προφίλ ζωδίου/δημάρχου/δολοφόνου
προφίλ καταναλωτή
λιπιδαιμικό προφίλ = είναι η εξέταση αίματος με την οποία ελέγχουμε τα επίπεδα διαφόρων λιπιδίων στο σώμα μας. Κάθε λιπίδιο έχει την δική του σημασία στο ανθρώπινο οργανισμό και ανάλογα με τα επίπεδα τους μπορεί να έχει ευεργετικές ή καταστροφικές ιδιότητες.
μαθησιακό προφίλ
ξύλινα/πλαστικά προφίλ
προφίλ λιπαρών οξέων
προφίλ σκαλοπατιών
προφίλ της πόλης
προφίλ χρήστη
ψυχολογικό προφίλ


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με το «προφίλ των εξετάσεων». Η εναλλακτική λύση είναι η «κατατομή» της ΕΛΕΤΟ. Αν εκεί αναζητήσετε το _profile_, θα βρείτε μπόλικη ορολογία (όπου εγώ θα έβαζα _προφίλ_ σε κάθε _κατατομή_, νομίζω).


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Βάλαμε το γλυκαιμικό προφίλ, που είναι και το σχετικότερο με το νήμα;


----------



## cougr (Nov 28, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν κάτι μου διαφεύγει πάντως ή φράση «_....προφίλ των εξετάσεων_» με παραπέμπει στο «_....profile of the tests_» και νομίζω ότι στην περίπτωση που απαιτείται η διατήρηση του «_προφίλ_» στην απόδοση του «_testing profiles_» ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο να αποδοθεί ως «_εξετάσεις_ _προφίλ_».

Πχ. the recommended testing profiles - οι προτεινόμενες εξετάσεις προφίλ (αντί _τα προτεινόμενα προφίλ των εξετάσεων_).
find out which testing profiles prevail - μάθετε ποιες εξετάσεις προφίλ επικρατούν (αντί του_ μάθετε ποια προφίλ των 
εξετάσεων επικρατούν_)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Cougr, με μπέρδεψες.

induction profile = προφίλ επαγωγής
liver profile = ηπατικό προφίλ
biophysical profile = βιοφυσικό προφίλ 
Π.χ. Η ALP παραγγέλλεται συνήθως μαζί με μία ομάδα άλλων εξετάσεων, που όλες μαζί καλούνται ηπατικό προφίλ.

«Εξετάσεις προφίλ», έτσι που είναι άκλιτο το προφίλ, σαν να πρόκειται για εξέταση του προφίλ για να δούμε πόσο καλό είναι το προφίλ. 

Απορία: είναι το testing profile ένα σύνολο υποδείξεων για τον τρόπο διενέργειας εξετάσεων ή δοκιμών; Ή όχι;


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Απορία: είναι το testing profile ένα σύνολο υποδείξεων για τον τρόπο διενέργειας εξετάσεων ή δοκιμών; Ή όχι;




Ναι, έχει να κάνει κυρίως με τη συχνότητα διεξαγωγής των εξετάσεων που στους διαβητικούς τύπου 2 υπό αγωγή ινσουλίνης είναι πάρα πολύ συχνή και γι' αυτό το λόγο αποτελούν εξαιρετικό αγοραστικό κοινό δοκιμαστικών ταινιών ελέγχου σακχάρου (τα έμαθα απ' έξω κι ανακατωτά).


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Eleni_B said:


> (τα έμαθα απ' έξω κι ανακατωτά).



Και κάπως έτσι καταντάμε να μας λένε Φωτεινούς Σαβουρογνώστες. :bored:


----------



## cougr (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Cougr, με μπέρδεψες.



Sorry!:)



nickel said:


> «Εξετάσεις προφίλ», έτσι που είναι άκλιτο το προφίλ, σαν να πρόκειται για εξέταση του προφίλ για να δούμε πόσο καλό είναι το προφίλ.



Ακριβώς. Για παράδειγμα λέμε: το λιπιδαιμικό (ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο) προφίλ σας είναι εντός των φυσιολογικών ορίων/έχει βελτιωθεί κτλ.



nickel said:


> Απορία: είναι το testing profile ένα σύνολο υποδείξεων για τον τρόπο διενέργειας εξετάσεων ή δοκιμών; Ή όχι;



Όχι.* Το "testing profile" είναι απλώς μια δέσμη (έτσι το έχω μάθει από Έλληνες γιατρούς), ή μία ομάδα, εξετάσεων (εξ ου και το ομαδοποιημένες εξετάσεις) με τις οποίες ελέγχονται τα επίπεδα διαφόρων βιοχημικών και άλλων στοιχείων του σώματος.

* Για μερικές εξετάσεις υπάρχουν υποδείξεις για τον τρόπο διενέργειας εξετάσεων αλλά όχι πάντοτε.


----------



## cougr (Nov 29, 2012)

Eleni_B said:


> Ναι, έχει να κάνει κυρίως με τη συχνότητα διεξαγωγής των εξετάσεων που στους διαβητικούς τύπου 2 υπό αγωγή ινσουλίνης είναι πάρα πολύ συχνή και γι' αυτό το λόγο αποτελούν εξαιρετικό αγοραστικό κοινό δοκιμαστικών ταινιών ελέγχου σακχάρου (τα έμαθα απ' έξω κι ανακατωτά).



Δεν είχα δει την ανάρτηση σου. Φαίνεται ότι την ώρα που ποστάριζες εγώ έγραφα.

Πάντως με τις περαιτέρω πληροφορίες που παραθέτεις καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπερδεύτηκα. Στο κείμενο σου, το "testing profile " χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του "testing regimen/protocol", που είναι και πιο συνηθισμένο. Όμως η σύμφραση "test/testing profile" συνήθως, και με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, χρησιμοποιείται στο ιατρικό πλαίσιο με την παγιωμένη σημασία της, δηλαδή με τη σημασία των "ομαδοποιημένων εξετάσεων"* ή και τα αποτελέσματα** αυτών και για αυτό είχα κολλήσει εκεί.

*Πχ: Comprehensive Thyroid Testing Profile
Men's Hormone Blood Testing Profile
Lomax Blood Testing Profile κ.ο.κ

**ένα παράδειγμα: On the basis of your latest structured glucose _testing profile_ it appears that your glucose levels are stable and therefore I don't think that we need to alter your treatment plan.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 29, 2012)

cougr said:


> Πάντως με τις περαιτέρω πληροφορίες που παραθέτεις καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπερδεύτηκα. Στο κείμενο σου, το "testing profile " χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του "testing regimen/protocol", που είναι και πιο συνηθισμένο. Όμως η σύμφραση "test/testing profile" συνήθως, και με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, χρησιμοποιείται στο ιατρικό πλαίσιο με την παγιωμένη σημασία της, δηλαδή με τη σημασία των "ομαδοποιημένων εξετάσεων"* ή και τα αποτελέσματα** αυτών και για αυτό είχα κολλήσει εκεί.
> .



Καλημέρα!

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μέσα απ' αυτό το κείμενο έμαθα την έννοια του σχήματος. Καταρχάς, ο διαβήτης τύπου δύο περνάει από στάδια. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι καθώς η λειτουργία των β-κυττάρων του παγκρέατος εκπίπτει, ο ασθενής ανάλογα την ποσότητα γλυκόζης στο αίμα του μπορεί να χρειαστεί διαφορετικά σχήματα θεραπείας και συνδυασμούς φαρμάκων. Έτσι, ενώ στην αρχή μπορεί να λαμβάνει μόνο φάρμακα από το στόμα, στη συνέχεια μπορεί να χρειαστεί συνδυασμό φαρμάκων με ενέσεις ινσουλίνης. Αυτό το σχήμα απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, λέγεται "βασική ινσουλίνη" (basal insuline). 
Υπάρχουν κι άλλα σχήματα όπως το basal bolus για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει μετάφραση και το άφηνα ως έχει (σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του πελάτη). 

Νομίζω τελικά ότι "testing profile" είναι τα συνδυασμένα αποτελέσματα των διαφόρων μετρήσεων σακχάρου που σταθεροποιούν τον ασθενή σ' ένα σχήμα θεραπείας ή τον οδηγούν στο επόμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

Το bolus δεν είναι βώλος;  Και βλωμός, και άλλα βέβαια, αλλά σίγουρα σε ιατρικό κόντεξτ;


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το bolus δεν είναι βώλος;  Και βλωμός, και άλλα βέβαια, αλλά σίγουρα σε ιατρικό κόντεξτ;



Γες οφ κορσ. Αλλά το σχήμα basal bolus μου είπαν να το αφήσω έτσι. Τι να έκανα να τους χαλούσα χατήρι;

Επίσης ωραία είναι και η εξήγηση που δίνεται εδώ:

bolus : βλωμός
bolus 

βλωμός (αρχ βλωμός = μπουκιά ψωμιού)
στρογγυλή μάζα τροφής ή χορήγηση μεγάλης δόσης φαρμάκου. 
Όταν όρος αναφέρεται συγκεκριμένα σε ενδοφλέβια ένεση χρησιμοποιείται και η μετάφραση "μονήρης ή εφάπαξ ένεση" και λιγότερο συχνά χρησιμοποιείται η μετάφραση "δόση εφόδου" καθώς αποσκοπεί στη σύντομη αύξηση με μία δόση ενός φαρμάκου στο αίμα του ασθενή. 

Αλλά από το ένα στο άλλο πάμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2012)

Κάποιες εταιρείες αποδίδουν το bolus ως δόση. Και το basal bolus βασική δόση.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 29, 2012)

Νομίζω πως το basal bolus μεταφράζεται εντατικοποιημένη ινσουλινοθεραπεία

Πατέρας, γαρ. Μόνο που δεν πρόλαβε...


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 29, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Νομίζω πως το basal bolus μεταφράζεται εντατικοποιημένη ινσουλινοθεραπεία
> 
> Πατέρας, γαρ. Μόνο που δεν πρόλαβε...



Ναι, ανέβασα ένα γλωσσάρι (κάποιοι ίσως να τα ξέρετε ήδη αυτά) το οποίο το εξηγεί όπως η Μπέρνι (πολύ μεγάλο το Μπερναρντίνα). Πάντως, αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα έχει βάση. 

Ο πατέρας σου είχε διαβήτη; Άσχημη ασθένεια. Η αλήθεια είναι με τα ιατρικά ταυτίζομαι καθ' ότι υποχόνδρια.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 29, 2012)

No worries, ύστερα από λίγο όλοι Μπέρνι με φωνάζουν. ;)

Ναι, είχε διαβήτη. Πολύ ύπουλη αρρώστια. Του σμπαράλιασε την καρδιά...


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το bolus δεν είναι βώλος;  Και βλωμός, και άλλα βέβαια, αλλά σίγουρα σε ιατρικό κόντεξτ;



Here be *bolus*. Αnd there be bolo and bolas and then again some marbles, in case anybody lost them apart from me.  
Hic sunt daemones.


----------

